

Improved organization permissions - narfz
https://github.com/blog/2020-improved-organization-permissions

======
itajaja
The new collaborator feature makes it easier to include stakeholders in the
communication loop.

The feature I really think github is lacking right now is the ability to give
selective permission to some sections of the repo (issue|wiki|code|releases).
Right now the only way to share issues but not the code is to create a
separate repository, which is cumbersome to do and maintain for every project.

~~~
nathankleyn
I can't overstate how useful it would be to at least restrict write access to
certain branches. Bitbucket has had it for a while now [1], so I'm surprised
GitHub haven't followed suit.

[1]: [https://blog.bitbucket.org/2013/09/16/take-control-with-
bran...](https://blog.bitbucket.org/2013/09/16/take-control-with-branch-
restrictions/)

~~~
itajaja
I don't know if I would use branch restriction, it sounds like an anti pattern
for the git philosophy (SVN file locks, anyone?). Why would I commit to
someone else's branch, unintentionally? I think that a "gentlemen’s agreement"
as your link states, is more than enough. Can you provide a use case where
this feature is useful? Do you use it often in your workflow?

~~~
scrollaway
I can see it being used for autodeployments on a "stable" branch and no
deployments on other develop branches, and the stable branch being write-
restricted.

~~~
sytse
Agree, seems like the most common use case, that is why we implemented them in
GitLab, for more reasons see [https://about.gitlab.com/2014/11/26/keeping-
your-code-protec...](https://about.gitlab.com/2014/11/26/keeping-your-code-
protected/)

------
scrollaway
I'm very, very excited about this. The poor level of control over permissions
in orgs were a big issue when we (LXQt) moved our development to Github. Look
forward to trying it out.

Edit: Here are in-depth docs on the new features:
[https://help.github.com/articles/improved-organization-
permi...](https://help.github.com/articles/improved-organization-permissions/)

